# Kiser Lake bass Tournament Sep. 18



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

There is a Bass Tournament at Kiser Lake on Sep. 18. It starts at 6:30 and lasts 8 hours. Boat inspection starts at 5AM. They have a ton of rules. So if you are intested let me know so I can get you a copy of them. 

It is $60 per TEAM with the big bass payout.
If they get 60 boats the payout is $1000 for first, $500 for second, $250 for third

A live-well is mandatory.
No trolling
no live bait
The list goes on and on.

If I decide to do this tournament I will be needing a partner. Anyone interested?


----------



## MarkChamp (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like a set of the rules if you still have them. Do you happen to know who to contact to get in to this tourny?


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## MarkChamp (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for sending the information. Hope to see you out there and good luck.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Your welcome, but I wont be there since they wont let me use my kayak.


----------

